# Mysterious Hum



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone ever hear about the following?   It mentions places like Sydney and the UK being affected by this also.
And it's been going on for years.... 
Just curious. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/mysterious-hum-driving-people-crazy-around-world-6C10760872

Around the mountains, it seems like wind resistance, sorta.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 26, 2013)

Other people can hear that??!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TG!!  Whenever I've mentioned it I've been 'looked at funny'. :distrust:

That's the reason I detest those wind turbines, I can hear them too, many can't.  They drive me batsh*t after 5 minutes!

I can't actually hear it in that video, but that could be down to the  speakers in the laptop, I recognized the 'description' though.

I hear that low, barely audible hum here quite often, usually around 2am ish, and I've described it as a distant, powerful, diesel motor, but as this is a tiny town with no industry it's highly unlikely anyone would be running anything at that hour.  
Sometimes I hear it in the daytime but I seem to be the only one who can pick it up.   There are roadworks a few kilometres from here so I shrugged it off to being that, but 2am??... and there's no change in pitch, no rev up, just  an idling 'dozer like hum. If it was someone's air-con or something then I'd hear it all the time, or for longer, but it usually only lasts from 10 mins to an hour or so.
It does keep me awake a few seconds longer than usual sometimes but more from wondering what it is than going nuts over it.

I used to hear it in Sydney, years ago, but there was a rail yard 2 K away and I put it down to being idling diesel locomotives. No trains within 20k of here though.  

Strangely, I lived for 10 years in a mining town and never heard it there at all despite being surrounded by mining machinery on a massive scale and a constant stream of coal trains passing through.  It's a particular 'tone', and extremely low volume and pitch.

I had my ears tested around 10 years ago and seems I have a wider than average hearing range, into both low and high pitch so maybe that's why I hear it when others don't.  
Wouldn't ya know?  Seems the only thing age hasn't rusted out is my ears.layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 26, 2013)

_When i lived down south the people next door installed solar power pool heating and i couldn't stay outside near the fence as there was this awful hum coming from their place, so it may be from solar panels on roofs etc._


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 26, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _When i lived down south the people next door installed solar power pool heating and i couldn't stay outside near the fence as there was this awful hum coming from their place, so it may be from solar panels on roofs etc._



Nup, I heard it years before solar panels were thought of.  I've paid attention to every sound source around here and none of them are close enough to it to qualify as the cause.  I know what you mean though, there was an air-con 3 houses away in Singleton that I hatched plots of sabotaging for a bit of peace sometimes. It had an aggravating whining tone to it that the others didn't have.

I've sooled a skeptics forum onto that 'hum' video, they'll have it covered I'm sure. :biggrin-new:


----------



## GDAD (Jul 26, 2013)

The only sound that is like that in Sydney Australia, is an Aborigine playing a Digerri Doo,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgwsGjRk61M


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

Some sounds like that come from high voltage wires and electrical and magnetic fields....http://www.emfs.info/Finding+Out+More/otherissues/noise/


----------



## Anne (Jul 26, 2013)

I hear a constant hum....but it's from the confounded transformer in the yard.  I have read about this hum on forums, tho, on ATS, and Coast to Coast, for example.  Never know if some of those videos are fake, tho, and didn't pay too much attention to it.

Some theories were that it was some underground bases the gov't had, or HAARP, or more recently, the Hadron Collider.  Certainly, an interesting subject.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 26, 2013)

You're just blissfully deaf Gdad.  :biggrin-new:  

...come to think of it, there is a large Koori community about 2kms from here, they might be practicing at 2am   
.....but I doubt it. :biggrin-new:

...and there sure wasn't one that close in Sydney.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a deeper, 'rounder'?, more 'gutteral' hum than electo noises account for.  Like Harleys sound compared to Gophers for instance.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2013)

Anne said:


> Some theories were that it was some underground bases the gov't had, or HAARP, or more recently, the Hadron Collider.  Certainly, an interesting subject.



I remember hearing things like that too... another government cover-up.

Like Roswell http://ufo.whipnet.org/roswell/roswell.mystery/index.html


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> If what I heard on the video, above, is real, yes, it is more guttural than electro noises.
> 
> The sound I heard on the video, provided it's legitimate, sounded more like the hair on the back of my neck should stand up because something I don't want to see is pushing its way up thru the dirt.



That's my reaction too.   ..:danger:..  .. 
Okay ... back to the Hollow Earth theory ....


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

Too many zombie movies TWH. :biggrin-new:  
 Doesn't creep me out, just makes me curious about what it is.  I'm too cynical for creepy explanations. I'll take 99 possible causes then write it off to dunno before I'll take that one supernatural cause.

The skeptics weren't much help, they like the Tinitus theory but as it's slightly louder outside than in the house that doesn't cut it for me. siiigh. I had such hopes for them.  One did suggest weather conditions causing distant sounds to carry, I quite like that one really.
Did learn they had a few Kiwis going nuts over it in NZ a while back too, curiouser and curiouser.

Have we done a weird and wonderful thread about local mysteries?  I love the tales, and mysteries just not into 'ghost' ones.
Bit tired tonight, might tell the story I heard first hand about the Min Min lights out here tomorrow.  
I believe there are several similar strange lights tales over there too, other than Roswell that is.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 27, 2013)

Hum could be a ballast in a fluro light or a step down transformer Lots of expanations
Even speakers can give out a hum


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe it's payback time..


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

Isn't that a classic!!? I reckon cartoonists are the philosophers of the modern age.  Love the way their minds work.

There was a rumour that a cat was found to be living on Mars but Curiosity killed it.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmmmmm . . .


----------



## littleowl (Jul 28, 2013)

I always thought the Hum was. The electric motor that makes the world go around wanted servicing.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Isn't that a classic!!? I reckon cartoonists are the philosophers of the modern age.  Love the way their minds work.
> 
> There was a rumour that a cat was found to be living on Mars but Curiosity killed it.



That's a "humdinger"


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2013)

Perhaps....???


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

Nah, couldn't be one of those Pappy, they make that woOOOooooo sorta noise, I've heard them in the movies. layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

littleowl said:


> I always thought the Hum was. The electric motor that makes the world go around wanted servicing.



There's a shortage of parts now being made in . . . China...


----------



## Archer (Jul 28, 2013)

Never heard anything like that down here, been all over Oz and never heard it anywhere else either...is it a joke...??
As for solar panels, they are photovoltaic cells and inert objects so they cannot make any noise...if they did, Adelaide would be droned off the face of the earth...
The only noise we ever hear is at times the drone of distant traffic but that depends on the direction the wind is blowing...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

No R, not a joke, just a low tone that around 90% of the population can't hear because it's below normal hearing range.  I've heard it in 2 places, but not all the time, just now and then, so it's no big deal, just an interesting curiosity that has a rational explanation that they just haven't pinned down yet.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Nah, couldn't be one of those Pappy, they make that woOOOooooo sorta noise, I've heard them in the movies. layful:



You are absolutely right, Diwundrin. I'll call in Slim Whitman and he can sing Indian Love Call to take care of the problem.
And, if you never saw the movie Mars Attacks, you have no idea what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 29, 2013)

I have, and I do.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 29, 2013)

"Some suggest that the noise is in fact tinnitus, a condition that makes the sufferer hear noise that isn’t there, but it is thought that the noise is in fact real.


Suspected sources are industrial equipment, gas lines, power lines, and wireless communication, despite few cases being linked to them.


Others suggest that it is a result of low-frequency electromagnetic radiation or seismic activity such as microseisms that are only perceptible to a select few.


Although, some experts have suggested sufferers turn to cognitive behavioural therapy to help deal with the noise.


But, it is unlikely The Hum will be solved any time soon.


It's been a mystery for 40 years, so it may well remain one for a lot longer."



*The Mail on Line reports on the 'Hum'*

Click Here -   *http://tinyurl.com/p7hrts3*


----------



## muckferret (Jul 31, 2013)

Hum hum hum hum hummmmmmm hum hum hummmmmmm,does that sound like it folks he he he he he


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2013)

muckferret said:


> Hum hum hum hum hummmmmmm hum hum hummmmmmm,does that sound like it folks he he he he he



I'm amazed Muckferret...you hit the nail on the head!!  layful:


----------



## muckferret (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Seabreeze.


----------

